# Electric HookUp Help



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

Being new to motorhoming and female is it best to leave your motorhome attached to the mains hook up whilst standing on the drive ?? My Nuevo seems to be far more intelligent than me. Should I keep charging the leisure and the vehicle batteries alternately to keep them topped up.??

Having a blonde moment. Any advice grateful...


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

EHU does not charge vehicle battery unless you have something clever as an option, such as battery master.

We do not leave it on hook up - and unless you want to run stuff in it (heating etc) - then I'd suggest not. Give the batteries a rest  Charge it for 24hrs before you go if its been left for a while - but thats it. Just make sure everyting is "off" at the master switches and batteries won't go flat

Vehicle battery - depends if it goes flat or not - our car is left for 7 weeks at a time and it starts first time (with alarm & stereo backup) - so unless van has something big on it then it should easily last >1 mth left without charging. 

HTh


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Alpaca

We are all different all have different ideas, 
I have our MH on our drive and plug it in to 240 now and again, when its really cold or just to top up the batteries.

hope this helps a bit 

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alpaca

I dare not compare your intelligence with your Nuevo, 8O :lol: :lol: but ours is also pretty smart.

You need to tell us the year of your van for specific help, as the control panels have recently changed.

You can charge up either leisure or vehicle battery from the hook-up, but the switch you need to change is quite different in appearance, depending on which control panel you have.

_*Also please don't post the same question in two different places or you will never get cohesive answers.

If you post in the wrong forum, just ask and one of the Mods will move it for you (like I just did). It's no problem.   *_

Welcome to the forum . . . nearly forgot to say that.  

Dave


----------



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Thanks to both.

I do have a PDU 4M power distribution unit fitted ?? which works in conjunction with the touch screen display this allows me to choose to charge the leisure battery or the vehicle battery from hook up.. I has been standing for 2 months... But am just starting to get ready to go out and about in it again.... Just wondered what everyone else did or anyone woith the same MH...


----------



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Only just started in this forum today so not sure where I should have posted the blog ??

Nuevo is an 08 model and like I said far more clever than me the little computer screen at the back gives me all the detail I am just trying to make sense of it all...... :0( Was given all the info when I bought it but that was like brain overload at the time....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No problems.

We don't call ourselves "The Friendly Forum" for nothing, so just ask away and you will get loads of help.

The Mods very often notice when posts are in the wrong place, and will move them automatically, but if you do get it wrong and realise afterwards, just ask.

Nuevo's are cracking little vans aren't they. We are very pleased with ours.

Dave


----------

